# DFW National Cancer Survivors Day Car Show - Sunday, June 1, 2008



## 96BeaSSt (Jun 21, 2004)

*DFW National Cancer Survivors Day Car Show
Sunday, June 1, 2008
The Filling Station, Plano, TX​*

I have posted this on various forums and wanted to include as many forums that I have been a part of at some point in time to try to get as much interest as I can. I am doing this car show to help promote the interests of the cancer survivor and to raise money for programs that share the same views.

The chosen charity is the Virginia R. Cvetko Patient Education Center and their program that they are in the process of developing. Below you will find a brief overview of this program. All of the money raised at this event will be donated directly to this program to help offset the costs involved to create and implement it and to provide longevity to continue this program for years to come. Based on the information that I have read, most of which is provided here, this program addresses true concerns a cancer survivor faces, and I feel that it will be a huge benefit to those that are both recently cured and to those who have been cured for many years.

The information below was received directly from Mr. Greg Powers, with the Virginia R. Cvetko Center, but has been edited to fit within this post.

***
The LLS chapter in San Antonio developed this transition program. It will probably be revised before being instituted at the Virginia R. Cvetko Center, but this is a pretty good outline of what is planned.

Transitions: Life After Cancer
Session 1: Fear of Recurrence - MD speaker
Session 2: Psychosocial Issues around Survivorship - Social Work speaker
Session 3: Long-Time Side Effects: What They Don't Tell You - MD speaker
Session 4: Sex After Cancer - RN speaker
Session 5: Nutrition and Complementary Therapies - Nutritionist speaker
Session 6: Celebration of Life - Chaplain speaker
Sessions would be held for two hours, every other week. The first part of the program would be a speaker for approximately one hour. The second part would consist of a support group type meeting to discuss the information from the talk or any other issues from the group.
***

As many of you know, there is a pre-existing weekly car show at this location, promoted by Jared with RiceKiller.com. Therefore, I have adopted the agenda to hopefully compliment the existing times, but these times are subject to change.

Agenda - Sunday, June 1, 2008
1.00p - 2.00p: Car Show Participant Registration and Vendor Setup
2.00p - 2.30p: Event Opens to Public, Presentation of Event, Explanation of Car Show Judging, and Thank You to Volunteers
2.00p - 5.00p: Car Show Judging (5.00p - 5.30p: Tally Votes)
5.30p - 6.00p: Awards Show (Car Show, Door Prizes, Silent Auction, etc.) and Closing Presentation
At this point, there will not be categories in the since that each category winner will receive a prize. We will however, organize the participants in similar gruops.

Car Show Groups
Car Cancer Survivors (must include picture of car prior to restoration from rust)
Modern Cars
Classic Cars
Trucks/SUV's
Motorcycles/ATV's
And more...
This show cannot happen without volunteers, so I am asking for help from anyone willing and able to donate their time to help make this show a great success. Below you will find some specific areas that I need help with, but if you can only give a few minutes a week, let me know, and I'm sure I can find something for you. Some of these volunteer opportunities do not take place on the day of the show, so if you're not going to be in town for the show and still want to help, there are plenty of options.

General Event - To oversee the general progress of the event
Organize vendors and sponsors
Collect donations
Organize individual volunteers
Car Show - To plan and organize the car show
Gather support from local car clubs
Organize the categories
Plan voting procedure
Run table at event (at least 2 at all times for entire event)
Additional Volunteers
Pass out fliers
Make phone calls
Thank you all for your continued support.

An edited version of this is available on the main page of the Google Groups website for NCSD DFW. Please contact me directly if you would like to help out in any way. Also, please pass this information along to anyone who might be interested in attending, helping, or sponsoring/donating.

Thank you all for your time.


----------



## 96BeaSSt (Jun 21, 2004)

Less than two weeks away, hope to see a lot of you there.


----------



## 96BeaSSt (Jun 21, 2004)

Hopefully everyone had a relaxing Memorial Day weekend. I'm looking forward to seeing y'all out there this coming weekend.


----------



## 96BeaSSt (Jun 21, 2004)

5 days remaining...

Two updates:

1. The Filling Station is actually in Dallas, not Plano, same address though.
2. There is a $10 per car donation for those that wish to enter in the show. You may still bring out your car and show it without entering in the show, the donation simply gives you an opportunity to win a trophy and donate to a good cause.


----------



## 96BeaSSt (Jun 21, 2004)

4 days left...


----------



## 96BeaSSt (Jun 21, 2004)

*Today's the Day...*

I'll be getting to The Filling Station around 11.30a for lunch and will start setting up around 12.30p for anyone who's interested in helping out. Looking forward to see y'all there.


----------



## 96BeaSSt (Jun 21, 2004)

Today turned out to be an amazing success. We raised over $2,500 and it's grown since I got home, family and friends have sent me some checks. Again, every penny donated was given to the Cvetko Center.

Exhaustion doesn't quite cover it right now, so I'll leave this update short. However, I will have a more detailed report of today's events and hope to get pictures up as well.

I would like to thank each and every one that showed up and donated to this cause, without you, this would have been a lonely event. I would also like to thank the volunteers that made this show run so smoothly. This was my first time out, and I would have been completely lost without help from y'all.


----------



## 96BeaSSt (Jun 21, 2004)

*Pics Request*

For those that took pictures at the show, would it be possible to get a copy of your pictures (in original format)? I need to send them to NCSDF and the Cvetko Center for their respective stories. I will credit you if you would like. Please PM with your contact information and we can coordinate a time to meet. Thank you in advance.


----------



## 96BeaSSt (Jun 21, 2004)

*PICTURES...*

Picasa Web Albums - Andrew

Please feel free to add comments as necessary, just keep them clean and positive. 

Also, check back often as I'm still collecting more pictures. I am also still collecting donations for those that were not able to attend and would like to donate. PM me and I'll send you the necessary information.


----------



## 96BeaSSt (Jun 21, 2004)

The link above is currently holding 127 pictures, go check them out. I'll have 200+ by the end of this weekend.

By the way, there were 4 Skylines that showed up to this show, and one of them took home the "Best of Show" trophy, trying to pique some interest...


----------

